# Specials > Testing Ground >  Reputation!

## ShelleyCowie

When looking i have now come across my "reputation". How do people do this? Cant figure it out at all. 

Its where for instance i put a post on a thread and they add to my reputation with a short reply but not on the thread. 

Does that make sense? Im pure pants at explaining but if someone out there understands me let me know! 

Cheers!  ::

----------


## Julia

On the top right corner of every post is the post number, some scales and a red warning triangle (used to report a post), to leave rep click on the scales of the post you are wanting to leave rep for and the rest is easy, to view your own rep look in 'User CP' which is near the top left of each screen under 'Caithness.org forums'

Hope this helps

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> On the top right corner of every post is the post number, some scales and a red warning triangle (used to report a post), to leave rep click on the scales of the post you are wanting to leave rep for and the rest is easy, to view your own rep look in 'User CP' which is near the top left of each screen under 'Caithness.org forums'
> 
> Hope this helps


Thank u! Glad u understood what i was trying to say!  ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

I had no idea the green boxes beside the amount of posts u have made actually meant something! I thought it was to do with the amount of posts you have made!  :: 

Can you tell im a newbie??

----------


## Julia

The green boxes correspond to the amount of positive rep you have received, the more boxes the bigger your halo  ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Oh i do like the sounds of a halo! How much rep do i need for that! Im good ya see so i think i deserve a halo...dont have to be shiny!!  ::

----------


## alex

Being a newbie and now all of a sudden a member I was looking around for this ratings stuff and how it works. It's obvious that your rep is built on the votes of other readers and your status depends on your posting rate.

What I don't understand is how some people have light green and dark green squares. Can anyone explain what those are all about?

----------


## alex

> Being a newbie and now all of a sudden a member I was looking around for this ratings stuff and how it works. It's obvious that your rep is built on the votes of other readers and your status depends on your posting rate.
> 
> What I don't understand is how some people have light green and dark green squares. Can anyone explain what those are all about?


Forget this post - just found the answer already! Sorry for wasting your time.

----------


## Julia

I'd like to know why some are dark green and some light too?  Wanna share?

----------


## alex

> I'd like to know why some are dark green and some light too? Wanna share?


By the number of squares you have I would have assumed you knew all about it  ::  It seems the first five are easier to get - a hundred points each or something and then the lighter ones come as you really build a good reputaion.

That's my understanding but I could be wrong. Correct me if I am, anybody?

----------


## Julia

You could well be right there, thanks for that!

----------

